# request for tech stickys



## peanut (4 Aug 2009)

Would it be possible to place Shimano Service Centre links as stickys at the top of either the technical or beginners or both forums ?

Its a question that constantly arises and would be very useful to everyone interested in components. 

I am even getting PM's now from n00bs requesting help with technical questions which whilst very flattering should be un-necessary really.

The two crucial Shimano links would be 
the UK Service Centre
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/shimano-sti-lever-st-ef50-7-speed-pair/COREGCBCSHIM09http://www.shimanoservicecentre.co.uk/

and the even more helpful Shimano helpdesk
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/index.jsp
I'm sure there is probably an equivalent site for other component manufacturers .


----------

